# New Guy



## Wetworks (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey guys figured I'd introduce myself currently 27 years old, 182lbs about 8-9% bf. About to start shredding down again since I compete in physique . Been training about 3 years solid loving it! I'm on quite a few boards. Evolutionary, SyntheticGenetics, to name a few.

Figured I'd come over here and see what these boards have to offer.

Glad to be here.


----------



## brazey (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## sixsix250 (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome aboard brother


----------



## Riles (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Wetworks (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks fellas


----------

